# problème imac g5 plantage



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un imac g5 depuis 5ans.. J'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec il y a 2 ans, il s'éteignait tout seul... j'ai du changer la carte mère et ca a bien roulé pendant 2ans.

Mais depuis peu, il me fait des trucs bizarres:
- parfois, il plante et fait des bruits bizarres, des petits clic comme si il essayait de démarrer qqch qui ne veut pas se mettre en marche.. En général, ca dure qque minutes et puis tout redevient normal.
- depuis 2 jours, dès le démarrage, sans lancer la moindre application, il plante complètement, je ne peux plus rien faire dessus, plus lancer la moindre application... le curseur bouge encore mais il ne répond plus.
- Parfois lorsque je l'allume, je n'ai plus le bruit de démarage et il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec les petites barettes qui tournent...

qqu a une idée de ce que ca pourrait être et de ce que je pourrais faire pour le réparer au moin le temps de faire un backup des choses que je n'ai pas eu le temps de récuperer?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2010)

Disque dur tombé en carafe ?
Est ce que ta machine démarre sur le DVD ?


----------



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

qu'est ce que tu veux dire par démarrer sur le dvd?

En tout cas depuis peu aussi, mon lecteur dvd ne fonctionne plus très bien... plus possible de graver des cd et si les cd/dvd que je met dedans sont un tout petit peu abimé, ca plante... c'est lié?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2010)

Tu mets ton DVD système dans le lecteur DVD (en espérant qu'il fonctionne); tu redémarres en maintenant la touche C enfoncée; tu devrais donc démarrer sur le DVD.

Ca permettrait de vérifier que ta machine est OK.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2010)

clic clic
un des signes de dd  mal en point

se faire à l'idée de le remplacer
( et tant qu'à faire en mettre un plus gros)


----------



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

ok je vais essayer...
Mais en gros je pense que la machine fonctionne vu que le mac démarre en général normalement, c'est une fois arrivé sur le finder qu'il bug... ca se bloque dès que je fais qqch, parfois même quand je ne touche à rien.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2010)

Dans ton premier msg tu as quad même écrit :


mystermat a dit:


> - depuis 2 jours, dès le démarrage, sans lancer la moindre application, il plante complètement, je ne peux plus rien faire dessus, plus lancer la moindre application... le curseur bouge encore mais il ne répond plus.
> - Parfois lorsque je l'allume, je n'ai plus le bruit de démarage et il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec les petites barettes qui tournent...



c'est donc que ça ne va as très fort !
S'il n'y a que le disque dur de malade, démarrer sur le DVD ne devrait rien faire planter


----------



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

ok, 

une fois redemarrée avec le dvd, c'est possible de récuperer des données sur mon disque?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2010)

non
masi par contre tu pourras tenter de réparer le disque ( volume)
( via tilitaire disque du DVD)


----------



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

et c'est pas risqué quand on s'y connait pas trop comme moi? quel serait la marge à suivre?

merci pour les infos en tout cas..


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2010)

c'est expliqué dans tous les tutos y compris chez Apple!

exemple
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106214-fr
(À propos de la vérification dans Mac OS X v10.4.3 ou ultérieure)

mais tu sais à 90% ton DD est mourant
faudra le changer 

et ensuite plus tard
soit le mettre dans un boitier pour tenter d'y acceder

soit le mettre au congelo ou frigo ( si si) avant de le mettre dans un boitier


----------



## mystermat (11 Mai 2010)

ok, je vais essayer tout ça et je reviendrai surement vers vous après...

Merci bcp en tout cas.


----------

